# biting?



## ewe105 (Sep 28, 2009)

anything biting in south jersey yet? ill be down in avalon in about 3 weeks and im chomping at the bit to get a line in the water.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Resident schoolie striper, tog, weakfisg and black drum in a few weeks.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

was reading on ESPN that they are having a great run in Central and North Jersey right now. They say these *may* be the fish that we didn't get in the Chesapeake this year. Who knows? But you might be able to get in on the action if you run up the coast.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Caught a nice 2lb snapper blue today at Turtle Creek in North Wildwood. Mackerel was the bait of choice.


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

RuddeDogg,

Been awhile! Great to read your posts again!

Had a crazy 10 months (new work assignment, moved to a new house), haven't touch a rod since September. Haven't checked P&S in almost that long.

Hope to get down to WW Crest sometime in May.

Hope all is well!

Best regards,
DH


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey Dave glad to hear from ya. Things have picked up. Gonn be a great season.


----------

